
AMD CPU/APU Roadmap Leaked: 14nm 32 Cores in 2017, 7nm 48 Cores in 2018 - pixel_fcker
http://wccftech.com/amd-cpu-roadmap-leak-7-nm-starship-14nm-naples-snowy-owl-zen-core/
======
Boothroid
I'm really rooting for AMD. If I hadn't built an FX 8350 system a short while
back I would be straight onto Ryzen. It's brilliant we are getting these high
core counts.

------
znpy
I am on mobile, i mistakenly touched an ad and was redirected to a spammy porn
website. Somehow i couldn't go back.

Then they wonder why we use ad-blockers.

------
loki22
Well, that will bring AMD back on the enterprise game.

